# LOOK and FEEL fü MAC



## Steffen 2007 (24. Jul 2007)

Hallo ich möchte gerne wissen wie ich in JAVA mein Design in MAC Look umstellen kann  ich weis zwar das der Code folgendermaßen aussehen  muss aber es ändert sich nix! Bzw an welcher Stelle muss das Look and feel im Code stehn?

{   try{ 
	   UIManager.setLookAndFeel("org.gtk.java.swing.plaf.gtk.MacLookAndFeel"); 
} catch (Exception e) { 
e.printStackTrace();


Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## merlin2 (24. Jul 2007)

Vor den GUI-Komponenten.
Nicht alle L&Fs sind auf jedem Betriebssystem verfügbar, d. h., ohne Mac kein Mac-L&F.


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jul 2007)

...ich glaube auch, weil da Lizenzrechte drauf liegen.

Es gibt aber LookAndFeels zum Nachrüsten/Einbinden, ganz einfach per Jar-Bibliothek.
Dazu kannst du mal auf http://javootoo.l2fprod.com/ gucken, da müsste es auch ein MacOS ähnliches LAF geben.


----------



## Steffen 2007 (25. Jul 2007)

HI danke für den Link! MMh aber irgendwie klappt das net so recht was muss ichden alles an Code schreiben damit ich das Design ändenr kann ?? Wo sollte den dieser Befrehl in der Regel stehn bisher hab ich es in der MAIN Methode stehn gehabt??

	try{ 
			   UIManager.setLookAndFeel("com.birosoft.liquid.LiquidLookAndFeel"); 
		} catch (Exception e) { 
		e.printStackTrace(); 
		} 



Grüße!!


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jul 2007)

Ort und Code passen. Aber du musst die Jar-Datei noch in den Class-Path legen.


----------



## Stefan 2007 (25. Jul 2007)

Wau jede Menge Look and Feels Danke!  Sind eigentlich diese Look And Feels kostenpflichtig oder kann man die kostenlos benutzen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jul 2007)

Allesamt kostenlos. Zum Teil werden dort auch kommerzielle LAFs angeboten, die Geld kosten, aber an die kommst du erst gar nicht ran, so lange du nicht deine Kreditkarte auf den Tisch legst.
Zum Teil können die aber im privaten Bereich kostenlos genutzt werden, im gewerblichen kosten sie dann Geld.


----------



## Stefan 2007 (25. Jul 2007)

Was ich schade finde das ich den typischen MAC Look nur anwenden kann wenn ich auch MAC OS benutze oder weis da jemand noch ne Lösung??


----------



## AlArenal (25. Jul 2007)

Ja, kauf dir nen Mac. Ich krieg unter XP auch keinen Vista-Look mit Bordmitteln hin


----------



## Wildcard (25. Jul 2007)

Der Sinn eines Look and Feels ist, das sich alle Anwendungen auf einem System gleich anfühlen und gleich aussehen.
Das ganze nennt sich dann Desktopintegration.
Entgegen deiner persönlichen Auffassung mag der Anwender Design 'Überraschungen' übrigens überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Stefan 2007 (26. Jul 2007)

HI sorry das ich jetzt nochmal so naiv nachfragen muss aber  ich habe auf folgender Seite http://javootoo.l2fprod.com/plaf/jtattoo/index.php 
diese Meldung gelesen das die JTaoo Look and Feel kostenpflichtig  für gewerbliche Zwecke sei. 


// INHALT:
JTattoo consists of several different Look and Feels for Swing applications. All of them enables developers to improve their application with an excellent user interface.

So JTattoo opens desktop applications the door to end users who are unfortunate with the Look and Feels shipped with the standard JDK.

JTattoo is free for freeware and personal use *but payware for commercial use. *

Screenshots



Allerdings wenn man auf die Hersteller Seite geht  http://www.jtattoo.net/index.html wird angegeben das  es doch kostenlos ist was jetzt aber stimmt verwirrt mich weis jemand vl 100 % die Antwort? Anbieter reagiert leider nicht auf Email.

//INHALT
Extraordinality look with harmonic color themes 
Interactive feel with nice rollover effects 
Top performance through optimized paint algorithms 
Compact (about 600 kB jar file for all looks) 
Several different looks 
Customizeable through user defined themes 
 for private use 
 for freeware 
royalty  free!

Besten Dank


----------



## Wildcard (26. Jul 2007)

Stefan 2007 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings wenn man auf die Hersteller Seite geht  http://www.jtattoo.net/index.html wird angegeben das  es doch kostenlos ist was jetzt aber stimmt verwirrt mich weis jemand vl 100 % die Antwort? Anbieter reagiert leider nicht auf Email.


Da steht ganz genauso das es zum privaten und freeware gebrauch kostenlos ist. Was denkst du wozu der purchase button ist?  :roll:


----------

